# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > MooTools > سوال: پاپ آپ تصاویر

## mohsen-soft

سلام
کسی میدونه این پاپ آپ و اسلایدر تصاویری که نمونشو لینک کردم از کجا گیرم میاد
اصن میشه همینو ریپ کرد؟


به اینصورته که وقتی میری رو لینک تصویر ، تصویر بصورت شناور کنار موس لود میشه

----------

